# Infill strip



## bryce00 (Feb 22, 2013)

Spring Cleaning time and I thought that I would give my Bessacarr E435 (2005) a facelift by replacing the exterior trim on the aluminium profile - see photo. However this is proving to be more difficult than I thought as the standard 12mm infill strip available at most retailers seems to be too narrow. I would also like to change the colour from grey to green. Has anyone replaced the infill strip on my model of motorhome and can you tell me the width of the infill strip you used and where you bought it?
All advice welcome. Thanks.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I would have thought it would be a standard 12mm Herzim strip.

Having done it many years ago on a van I know it is very hard to fit unless you have the correct tool. Unfortunately the tool isn't cheap but there is one here and also there are links to the Herzim strip on the same page.

Herzim tool and profiles

Edit. I just realised you said too narrow but Baines also sell wider profiles (links on same page).


----------



## bryce00 (Feb 22, 2013)

The standard 12mm Herzim strip my my first thought as well but having tried a sample it appears to be too narrow and my fear is that it will simply fall out.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Wider profiles also available here but colour range decreases as the width increases


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Bought mine from O'leary but Philoaks link is cheaper, not too difficult to fit but you need a coating of fairy & strong fingernails. O'Leary also do a 13 & 15mm strip but not in green.
Barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This the same as the caravans,done a few of them, I always used fairy liquid or similar product and fingers, however the trick is NOT to pull along as you go the slacker the better, or you will find when done and cut the end off it will shrink back in size, you have been warned.Leave for a couple of days.

cabby


----------

